# Derbyshire 4TH reptile meeting Lizards :)



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 4th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday 4th June 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello trying organise a club that meets about once a month where we can meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , so if you would like to attend please pm me ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

it can be the 4th or the 34th but its way to far for me and also i dont think id transport my reptile anywhere where it did need to go, or i might spend the next few weeks after de stressing him/her


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade  
Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn 
Aimo - one of his many reptiles  
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ? 

Will update when i get more names  
*
*


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade








Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - ?

Will update when i get more names


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Reptile meeting is on the Friday 3rd June not the 4th  thanks :welcome:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade








Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - ?
Detail3r - ?
Elina -?

Will update when i get more names


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee ( Lisa and Dave ) - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew ( Jane and crew )- ccp and jade








Marckip ( Marc and Jenny ) - 2 gecko's and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician (Ben and Becky )- kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - ?
Detail3r - ?
Elina -?
Emmabee - ?
Angelgirls29

Will update when i get more names


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump for the meeting and pics of Rio she so mellow and chilled out


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

BUMP :welcome:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade








Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - His mate 
Detail3r - ?
Elina -?
Pilksflyer (Ben) - tortoise

Will update when i get more names


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade








Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - His mate








Detail3r - ?
Elina - Valla (corsac kit) and Freyja (Arctic kit)
Pilksflyer (Ben) - tortoise
Snowdrop (Jackie ) - skunks









Will update when i get more names

Really looking forward to seeing all the differant animals cant wait till next week


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bank holiday bump for the meeting


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Wednesday Bumpty Bump Bump Bump Bump......


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Thursdays Bumpty Bump Bump Bump Bump. Meeting tomorrow night


----------



## Pilksflyer (Sep 15, 2008)

I should be there around 7.30.:2thumb:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 5th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday 1st July 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello this is a club that meets about once a month where we meet and bring our pets , for chats and advice from other owners , so if you would like to attend please pm us ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump for the meeting on the 1st july


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump Bump for the meeting on the 1st july


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump Bump Bump for the meeting on the 1st july


----------

